# Trier Confused



## bulawayolass

We are due to hit Trier in a couple of days but thinking of missing it. I found the big 120 vehicle stellplatz they want 
8e between 18:00 -10:00 and
10e 10:00-18:00 

No way will l pay 17e unless l read it wrong.
And not risking getting there tired post 18:00 and finding them full.

Any seasoned folks advice please

*Caro*


----------



## barryd

If your heading up the Mosel then personally I wouldnt bother with Trier anyway. We parked on the river a few miles out and bike into Trier. Didnt think it was anything special.

Im not sure you have got that charging right though. Seems a lot for a Stellplatz. Im sure someone will know as its often mentioned.


----------



## bigcats30

Trier is obviously right by the Mosel

Stay at one of the many 5 Euro sites outside Trier in the vineyards right on the Mosel (1 euro for leccy)

and taste the cheap but lovely wine too.

I agree with Barry...Trier is nothing special (same as pretty much most German town but with a few roman relics) 

The Mosel is the place to be


----------



## satco

here you find some alternatives to Trier parking :

http://www.trier-info.de/parken-in-trier-wohnmobil

best regards and have fun 
Jan

PS. site is solely in German language but Auntie Google might help


----------



## teemyob

Some nice Stelplatz at Mehring, one we stayed at was run by an English lady.

I think you can get a bus to Trier 20kM's away.

TM


----------



## charlieivan

bulawayolass said:


> We are due to hit Trier in a couple of days but thinking of missing it. I found the big 120 vehicle stellplatz they want
> 8e between 18:00 -10:00 and
> 10e 10:00-18:00
> 
> No way will l pay 17e unless l read it wrong.
> And not risking getting there tired post 18:00 and finding them full.
> 
> Any seasoned folks advice please
> 
> *Caro*


We stayed there a couple of years ago and it was around €8 a night. They had a strange system of payment. You had to buy a prepaid card which you also used to pay for shower. When leaving you either paid any excess or got a refund on any left on the card. There is a campsite next door that administers the Stellplatz. Don't worry about it being full as it is massive with an even bigger car park next to it. As others have said, if you Don't fancy staying there then there are many more to choose from within a few km.


----------



## Glandwr

Trier has the most architectural remains of the Roman empire outside of Italy and is definitely worth a visit. Don't miss the Porta Negra (small charge) or the basilica.

Dick


----------



## jacder

This is from the site website

Motor Home Park 
Motor home per night (from 6 pm till 10 am) 8,00 € 
Price per day (from 10 am till 6 pm) 0,10 € 
Electricity billed per kWh 0,70 € 
Sanibuilding (toilet) 0,40 € 
Shower ~ 3 minutes 1,00 € 
Sani-Service to empty toilet and gray water free for guest 
drink-water per 10 l 0,10 € 

You'll see price for daytime is 0.10eur not 10eur


----------



## bigcats30

jacder said:


> This is from the site website
> 
> Motor Home Park
> Motor home per night (from 6 pm till 10 am) 8,00 €
> Price per day (from 10 am till 6 pm) 0,10 €
> Electricity billed per kWh 0,70 €
> Sanibuilding (toilet) 0,40 €
> Shower ~ 3 minutes 1,00 €
> Sani-Service to empty toilet and gray water free for guest
> drink-water per 10 l 0,10 €
> 
> You'll see price for daytime is 0.10eur not 10eur


Still a con...get on a campsite on the mosel for 5 euros a night and use all the water/showers you want for free plus 1 euro for 2kw of leccy

more to spend on wine


----------



## bulawayolass

ahh thanks Jacder l have small phone missed the . 

Well it is a lot Bigcats but at moment nothing rulled out or in.

Thanks to everyone else for their help decision will come tomorrow night when l do the next days planning but a lot of info there to help with it. 

*Caro*


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Just been in the Black Forrest area and used the Stelplatz's in the 2013 Camperstop book. We found most of them to be at least 50% more than stated in the book and 'free sites' were charging between 7-8euros plus extra for services. I don't know what it's like in the Mosel region as we headed back into France.
Electric was good though at 50-60cents a klwt.


----------



## rebbyvid

Just back from the Dusseldorf air show :roll: :roll: and a trip down the Mosel. Heres where we stopped and prices Koblenz ,campsite Gulser Gulser Moselbogen, 12.50 euro for one person 18.50 for 2 ,right on mosel but there are stellplatz also in Koblenz (needed washers ).Ernst 8 Euro,inc electric with bakery restaurant,charcuterie and big wine warehouse ,(very good wine) Enkirch 6 euro +2 for electric, big grass area with parking for 100+ vans Kinheim 6 euro +2 elect grass area right on river banks.


----------



## alexblack13

There is a nice little stellplatz just south of the town in a local Vinyard. Walking distance into town and I think the charge was E10 /nt.

Good restaurant and they sell their own wine ... Not bad.

It was marked in the towns givaway map.. 

Hope this helps.

Alex B .. 8) 

AB13CHB


----------



## alexblack13

If any help I think the little road name was ..Im Teirgarten. East of about middle of the city. VERY good restaurant and weinstube.

No Toilets etc but water and power. Great quiet location. Hols about max of 10 vans I recon.

AB13 8)


----------



## alexblack13

Sorry if I'm being a pain in the arse...

But I found a website. ....

http://www.vonnell.de/uebernachtung/wohnmobilstellplatz

Dont think you would be disappointed with it.

AB13.... 8)


----------



## Yaxley

As TEEMYOB stated the stellplatz in Mehring is excellent.
However there are two side by side and select the right one. The one managed by the English lady is behind the garage and restaurant. You are right on the bank of the Mosel river with the cycle path in front of you. 6 Euro a night plus 2 Euro elec if you want it and the food in the restaurant is very good. The wine is from the in-laws vineyard across the road and is excellent value. You can get the bus into Trier from the village about half a mile away.
Ian


----------



## bulawayolass

On the river in Mehring bloody big river boat moored in front.

Not sure which site we are on (Winegut Zellerhof) but 5e not using lecci only took it once whole holiday. Shower will be 1e/each. 

Been raining a lot very muddy we are top tier trying to decide if l stay here or nip to lower slot in front but more muddy but bit flatter and nose to track....will see how it goes.

Not sleep well last night. Lot of trucks past layby, l felt rough and was having allergic reaction think to wash powder Penny washed the clothes in...itching like mad and very dizzy so am going for a snooze soon to feel more human. Decisons on parking can wait.

Many thanks again for the help


----------



## Mrplodd

The rate for staying during the day is 0.10 euro's that's ten CENTS not 10 Euro's.

we stayed there in September, very convenient for the town and we loved all of the Roman remains. The amphitheatre is really good ( plus of course the black gate as we'll)


----------

